Ask HN: How has the Covid19 pandemic affected your quality of life? - twsghost
======
twsghost
If it is OK to answer my own question, Covid19 has been incredible for me.
Ironically, with the drastic decrease in air pollution, my Asthma feels non-
existent and I'm not even sure where my inhaler is at this moment, whereas
some days I clench it with white knuckles.

Not ordering out has caused our energy levels to increase and our heads to
clear, our productivity seems to have doubled. I've dropped 6kg in 3 weeks,
and I seem to have gotten over a lifelong insecurity which used to tell me
"you are a sysadmin, not a software developer" having learned golang and
vuejs, building my first web-app in 22 years.

~~~
smt88
> _Ironically, with the drastic decrease in air pollution, my Asthma feels
> non-existent_

You should consider moving somewhere outside a large city, if possible. You
may find that it helps your asthma permanently. Remote jobs for tech workers
should be easier to find in the future.

> _Not ordering out..._

> _having learned golang and vuejs, building my first web-app in 22 years_

Covid did not cause these things. I don't know why you avoided cooking at home
or learning new skills in the past, but you could have made these changes with
or without a pandemic.

I think you asked your question because you think there might be an under-
appreciated silver lining to this pandemic, one in which drastic isolation
measures have ironically made some people happier.

To me, this line of thinking comes off as incredibly callous. Many of the
people reading this will be miserable. Others will lose family, friends, jobs,
houses, relationships, mental health, etc. All of us will lose the prosperity
of our home country, even if we don't lose our own jobs.

I'm glad that the major effect of the pandemic on your life is giving you
willpower that you couldn't otherwise muster.

I don't see anything broadly interesting to the rest of us about it, and I
think it's in incredibly poor taste to brag about how well a deadly disease is
treating you. It just highlights how badly it's going to treat most other
living humans.

~~~
sfj
So only focus on pain misery and death all the time until it stops?

Unless we are seeking out what works rather than what is broken all the time,
we're going to miss a lot ways to make life better.

